# How to make a miniature storage bin.



## frankthedm (Apr 29, 2003)

[imagel]http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/5313/planominicaseis4.gif[/imagel]How to make a mini bin.

*Stuff you need:*
closing tool box or bin
a several sheets of cardboard  cut to slightly smaller than the bin
several sheets of 1/4" foam or bed cushion / egg crate foam 
a few sheets of 1" or 1.5" thick foam [optional]
masking tape

 
Box lid
Extra foam for stability
Cardboard
1/ 4” Foam sheet
Minis {Small minis on 20MM bases/ pennies , Rats, Ratmen Gobbo's, dogs]
1/4” Foam sheet
Cardboard
1/ 4” Foam sheet
Minis ( Medium Minis on 1 inch washers and bases)
1/4” Foam sheet
Cardboard
1/ 4” Foam sheet
Minis (Big 40mm based minis, Reaper  Ettin, Chainmail Owlbear, Ogres and Minotaurs)
1/4” Foam sheet
Cardboard
1/ 4” Foam sheet
Minis {Calvary;1”x2” bases Orcs on Dire wolves, Bretonian Knights on Horseback}
1/4” Foam sheet
Cardboard
1/ 4” Foam sheet
Minis {cheap sturdy plastic minis from box sets.}
1/4” Foam sheet 
bottom of box.
 
Masking tape should be strong enough to hold the foam layers in place to the cardboard. Take a 5 inch piece of the tape. Connect the two end to make an O and use the tape piece as you would use double sided tape. For extra STR. I have two layers of cardboard taped together for each cardboard layer.

The design above is good for decently built and properly sealed minis, but if you don’t want a lot of pressure put on certain fragile minis, like a lot of the WotC multi pieces or a mini that has a lot of easily bent parts, try this;

Take a 1 inch or 1.5” thick layer of foam the same size as one of your layers  and cut out with a sharp blade a nook for a fragile mini. Keep doing this until you have filled the sheet with nooks for fragile minis. 

 
1” foam sheet with minis in nooks [Chainmail glaiver, musketeers with pewter rapiers.
1/4” Foam sheet
Cardboard


----------



## kengar (Apr 30, 2003)

Neat idea!  

Do you find it's at all difficult to lift out the "trays"?


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 30, 2003)

An addition that could be added is a loop of string attached to the two narrow sides each layer, the string can be used as handles to lift each layer.  I saw this on a homeade box similar to the one above and it worked really well.


----------



## frankthedm (May 7, 2003)

kengar said:
			
		

> *Neat idea!
> 
> Do you find it's at all difficult to lift out the "trays"? *





I leave enough space on each side of the cardboard to fit my fat fingers to grab and lift the levels


----------



## pogre (Jun 19, 2005)

I used this concept to create a box for my hirst arts dungeon rooms on a little larger scale and it works great.


----------



## Reese (Jun 20, 2005)

This is a great thread. I have so many star wars minis and nowhere to go with them, so I'll be making one of these for myself soon. Thanks!


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 24, 2005)

*new case*

http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/2164/minicasefinshed0vo.jpg





http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/5445/minaturecasebackgammonconvert2.gif


----------

